# Lake Arrowhead???



## SnapperSlapper (Jun 14, 2008)

Went to Lake Arrowhead with some friends for a cook out at their house.  Lake is small but seems nice.  Has anyone fished the lake or know how the fishing is?  I saw a bunch of bream and a few small bass swimming the banks.  What do people mostly catch out of their and on what?  Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## FishingAddict (Jun 14, 2008)

Lake is GIN clear.  So smaller baits and light line are in order.

There are bass up to 18#s there...but good luck getting them to eat!  I talked to one local yokal there that told me he superglued mice to hooks to get the big ones to eat....once he finds them.

I'm too much of a softy to do that.


----------



## Randall (Jun 15, 2008)

*Swimbait*

There are some big bass. Throw a Huddleston Deluxe swimbait. I fished it once and had a couple of big ones follow the swimbait but didn't strike. Lot's of small bass from what I saw but a few big, big  ones also.


----------



## Handgunner (Jun 15, 2008)

For about 2 years I worked at Lake Arrowhead as a golf course technician (fancy way of saying I cut the grass ) but I found that like others have said, light line is a must and when fishing a plastic worm, they seemed to prefer the mocassin colored lizards.

Some big bass in there, but lots of rocks too...


----------



## Uncle Joe (Jun 18, 2008)

I have a house at Arrowhead, lots of panfish, a few yellow perch and a ton of LM bass. Super flukes & juniors, Fat Ika and 3-4-5 inch senkos I usually fish watermellon. My largest to date is 8.5 lbs last Memorial day, my best day was 42 to the boat by 10 am. I seldom skunk out, almost always catch at least 1-2 per outing. I am out at least 4-6 times a week, just look for the green electric riverhawk up the NW corner of the lake.


----------



## brett30030 (Jun 18, 2008)

I have not fished there in 10+ years, but there are some very nice bass in the lake. The end of the lake opposite of the dam is the best fishing. There are some big fish by the clubhouse. My biggest was about 8-9#. The best person to ask is Bob M.  . Bob, are you out there?


----------

